# Happy Birthday EMU ( big bird)



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hope your having a great birthday big bird


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

happy birth day big bird hahahaha


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

!!!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY BIRD !!!!

(where ya been lately?)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Here's to a great birthday Emanuel


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, Emu!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Happy B-Day Emu! I hope you have a great day. Enjoy!!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, EMU!


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Happy Birthday Emu bird! hugs! Sorry meant belated-birthday!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear EMU!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Happy Birthday Emu!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday !


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Happy Birthday EMU!


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

Aww! Guys this means a ton! I haven't been here in a bit, I know! Stuff got a little crazy(er) and I've had to take a little break from somethings that I love, it was a challenge! But, on the brightside, I've gotten myself a job on a farm, who is currently building a high end haunt! So whoooop! 


Haha anyway, thank you all so much! I will promise to become more active! Hehe I've missed all you crazies!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Oh, EMU I missed your birthday, I'm sorry. Happy Belated Birthday EMU!! I Hope you had a great day and enjoy a wonderful new year!!*


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I missed i also son, grrrr, lol. A Happy Belated Birthday to you!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Happy Bday, hope it was great!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)




----------

